# Sony A7 with Canon lenses



## gsgary (May 2, 2014)

Last week i bought a cheap EOS adapter to try my Canon L lenses to see if it was worth getting an auto focus adapter, the cheap adapter has no aperture adjustment so these were probably shot wide open, i think i might get an auto focus adapter

Canon 50mmF1.4






Canon 24-70L


----------



## bwana4swahili (May 4, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Last week i bought a cheap EOS adapter to try my Canon L lenses to see if it was worth getting an auto focus adapter, the cheap adapter has no aperture adjustment so these were probably shot wide open, i think i might get an auto focus adapter



I don't own the A7 but I have owned an A7R since Nov '13.  Since I'm coming from a Canon background I have loads of both FD and EOS lenses.  All work very well with both a Metabones III and King adapter.  The King adapter is not quite as snug a fit as the Metabones but is one-third the cost; both allow automatic operation of EOS lenses.  I also have various adapters for FD, Minolta, Pentax, M42 and T2 lens mounts; all manual but they also work reasonably well.

The A7/A7R is a great camera for legacy glass AND really does make a few of the old lenses shine!  My old Pentax K (35mm film) lenses, in particular, yield great results.  Better than I ever remember them performing with film...

You can also get adapters with built-in aperture adjustment for those automatic lenses that won't work with automatic adapters.  There is also a very nice helical adapter for macro work with convention lenses; works wonderfully with a Canon 200 f/2.8 lens I own.

bwa


----------



## gsgary (May 5, 2014)

bwana4swahili said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Last week i bought a cheap EOS adapter to try my Canon L lenses to see if it was worth getting an auto focus adapter, the cheap adapter has no aperture adjustment so these were probably shot wide open, i think i might get an auto focus adapter
> ...



At the moment i have the Voigtlander close focus for my Leica lenses, but the colours from the EOS lenses look very nice and the A7 looks great with the 50F1.4


----------

